# rtorrent crashes randomly

## pa1983

Okay so I have had this problem sens January probably and I cant find a solution.

What happens is that rtorrent crashes with this message "rtorrent: Handshake::fill_read_buffer(...) Buffer overflow." and it happens randomly, usually 4-5 days in-between.

Now I cant remember upgrading the filserver or rtorrent etc at the time it started. I suspect a torrent file is triggering it but still I cant see how rtorrent should not be able to handle that?

Google only gives me bug reports of an older bug in 0.8.2 and I run rtorrent 0.8.9 with libtorrent 0.12.9.

This filserver has 0 problems otherwise and have been running fine for 2-3 years now sens I upgraded it with Athlon II X2 240E and 8Gb of DDR3 1600Mhz running at SPD profile 1333Mhz @ 1.5V @ 9-9-9-24 timings. Got a dedicated disk for torrents, 80+ corsair 650W PSU and a APC 1500VA UPS and it has not crashed or had other failures sens trorrent started to bug out and sens rtorrent is predictable with the same error I figure its isolated to rtorrent.

Sens it started out of the blue I suspect a torrent is causing it sens I add those daily but I cant figure out wish one and I have a few (200-300) and I cant understand why rtorrent in that case would be susceptible to crashing.

Filserver hardware spec is in the signature. Been running stable as a rock.

----------

## dimko

Downgrade/upgrade. Could very well be bug in application.

Not sure if there is verbose mode for application. see if there is anything in you log in metalog or whatever you are using aound time of crash.

Make little script, loop to restart rtorrent when it crashes.

smth like: if rtorent down  -> start rtorrent. 

 :Razz: 

----------

## ebray187

Same problem here. Any help?

----------

